# Laser Pointers



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Looking for torches I have come across laser pointers (eg Wickedlasers.com).

Does anyone have any experience/views/recommendations? What would they be

used for? They look cool but I don't want to get done for shining one in the

sky and dazzling a pilot.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

GaryH said:


> Looking for torches I have come across laser pointers (eg Wickedlasers.com).
> 
> Does anyone have any experience/views/recommendations? What would they be
> 
> ...


They were originally meant to be a presentation tool (shine it at the screen). Can't think why you'd buy something if you don't need it though.

As for shinning it at pilots, you can damage anyones sight, including your own if you use it carelessly.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Perfect to get someone's attention. Almost the same effect as racking a 12ga shotgun.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

But seriously,



> Range of a Laser Pointer
> 
> Lay persons often ask what is the range of a laser pointer is, and responding to this interest some producers specify some more or less questionable numbers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have a low powered one as a cat toy. I've just ordered another that takes AAA cells from DX, rather than the one I have now that uses silly priced Lithium button cells.

Laser pointers have little use other than exercising my ageing moggy, as far as I'm concerned. YMMV, just don't use them for anything you can get banged up for.:wink1:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> just don't use them for anything you can get banged up for.:wink1:


Like this idiot up our way

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...t-jailed-for-laser-jet-prank-115875-21019277/


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I just bought a torch off ebay that has a laser pointer,UV light and LED torch all in one and I agree they have two uses One in presentations and two to annoy the pets my dogs will chase the beam around for hours,And that is all they should be used for they can be quite dangerous if abused.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks guys. Since I don't do many presentations or have many cats I'll cross these off my wish list.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have one mounted under the barrel of a CO2 pistol; great fun for back garden tin can shooting. Another on my bunny gun, mounted alongside the scope sight, and collimated for 20 metres. Very effective in lower light.


----------



## Flibb (Nov 2, 2009)

They are also used for aligning telescopes, either setting up the optics, or on manually pointed scopes as an easy way of roughly pointing it in the right direction.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Gary, I have one you can play with for as long as you like...

PM me your address and Ill post it out to you, when you get bored just send it back


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Jason,

Very many thanks for your kind offer but I won't take you up on it at the moment. I must try

and stop adding stuff to my strange list of interests.

Cheers

Gary


----------

